# Photoshoot-Obito



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD You knew it was coming!! :lol: Yup, a whole thread devoted to the new special awesome boy my boyfriend bought for me this weekend, Obito the Red Dragon+Black Butterfly Delta male 

Hehe, enjoy th epic spam!! ^-^


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!! :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so pretty... and so close to being an HM! Nice find.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me wants....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's stunning!
He's got a nice flare


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pics! He is stunning!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, thanks you guys!! xD Haha, yeah, I was soooooo excited when I found him! I'll definitely be going back to that little fish shop again  They had some amazing stock!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, he's so beautiful!

Quite the heart-melter, I see. He's seem to captured your heart.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, quite true!! xD I'm totally in love with the little guy, hes the first one to REALLY capture my heart since my sweet Black Hayate <3


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

ooo i wanna put him in mah pocket an take him home!! i guess its a good thing none of us live too close to you =P


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

truthequalslies said:


> ooo i wanna put him in mah pocket an take him home!! i guess its a good thing none of us live too close to you =P


That's what trains, planes and cars are for. >
I've heard Seattle is beautiful this time of year. Roadtrip!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's lovely! Congrats on him. =)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looooove him! I wish I could clone him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVE road trips, lets hit the road!lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Love him! :nicefish:


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Yay! I sees the fish I bought u! I'm glad he's happy in his new home ^.^. Very pretty pictures too! I can't wait to see him this weekend. (And u of course ^.^. *HUGS!*)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwww are you her boyfriend??


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Lol, ahh, you guys are hilarious. <3 Hehe, thanks ^-^

Haha, that is if the others don't steal him before you come up again Ashi ;-)

Lol, yup xD Ashi is the awesome BF who I've turned into a betta addict


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww welcome to the betta addiction Ashi!!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Awwww are you her boyfriend??


Yep I am her boyfriend. Just bought myself another Beta. Crown Tail named Kisame ^.^. (Naruto Character LOL XD). He's a very pretty royal blue with a bit of red on his tails. And the um I don't know the name of it but the fins like underneath his head that tail out (If you look at my pictures you can see what I'm talking about.) is completely red. He's a pretty fishy!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Awww welcome to the betta addiction Ashi!!



XD!! Thanks. If I had room I'd get two more. Since I saw two cute female bettas at Petsmart I wanted but didn't have the money to get 2 more tanks and such .


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I think we all wish we could have hundreds of bettas. Sadly, we can't.lol ChristinaRoss was getting up there with 75 though.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol! xD

Speaking of which, where is CR? Haven't seen her around for a while....hopefully all hers are still doing well. 

Haha, Ashi'll be getting another soon though!! xD Hes getting one of my tanks


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I msged her a couple months ago and she said she was having neck surgery again so I'm sure she's recovering from that. I miss her wonderful advice.lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, I hope shes doing okay!!
Yeah, I miss all her wonderful advice and the awesome pics of her boys. She had some of the prettyist males <3


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

DragonFish your new guy is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing fish! In one picture he looks like a super delta, is he? Or just a regular delta?


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

hahaha ya then once we all get there what are we gunna do hav a big betta brawl over obito? (hehe reminds me of wen i used 2 watch wwf)

hahaha i wish my bf were as excited over fish as i am


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ truthequalslies - That's a bummer he's not a major fish person . Fishies are so cute with their amusing personalities. Like how Kisame goes rawr at my finger and Renton always comes up to takes food from me then spazes over my finger. Both have quite the personalities. You can tell their happy fishies XD. (Looks over at the two and spazes again XD.)

@ DragonFish YAY I can't wait to get that tank so I can get a female betta now XD. I'll name her Eureka! So I'll have 3 bettas! XD!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! xD

Hmm, Nah, I think hes just a delta for now...he might develop into an SD when he gets older though  Hes still quite young.

Haha, and while you guys are fighting I can take Obito and run for the hills!! xD :lol:

Yay!! xD Lol, I just have to get it all cleaned up for ya Ashi and you can take it home this Sunday


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He's soooooo beautiful! If I wasn't down in ol' Texas I'd come up to WA and raid your fish shop! Congrats on finding him! Nice to see you're BF here too


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ Crownie OMG I LOVE THAT AVATAR PICTURE SPAZ! Funny thing is we plan on breeding some bettas in the future. I have the resources and such for said task and she will be teaching me how to care for the little guys. I seem to soak up info like a sponge lol XD. I'm glad she brought me to this forum. Since I can chat with other Betta lovers XD. 

@ DragonFish YAY. Spaz! I can't wait to get a female betta then XD!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

^ Thank you! This was my first CT named Medusa! Sadly he died a few weeks after I got him from Dropsy  He was so incredibly beautiful! I want another CT. I want to try my hand at breeding! Although I'm not sure I could send all of my babes away lol


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry . Dragonfish was telling me about how she breed her bettas before and how cute they looked. So I wanted to try this plus it would be a fun thing for her and I to do ^.^.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

It would be a great thing for you all to do! So much fun!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

great pix!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you kidding me?! That betta is BEAUTIFUL!!! How did he find him?! I want I want!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Starbright said:


> Are you kidding me?! That betta is BEAUTIFUL!!! How did he find him?! I want I want!


QT Aquarium
509 S Jackson St
Seattle, WA 98104

By the Uwajimaya's in Seattle and right next door to the bank of america.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ashitaka6 said:


> QT Aquarium
> 509 S Jackson St
> Seattle, WA 98104
> 
> By the Uwajimaya's in Seattle and right next door to the bank of america.


Time for a road trip for me! LOL 

Hey, but welcome to the forum.. we've heard a lot about you... ;-) LOL!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Well he. Likes. Fish a lot. And dosent mind that ima have loads of tanks filld with pretty fish around the house (wen we move in 2gether) but. He just dosent get excited or consumed by their awsomeness he's immune to their awsome addictive fishy powers lol. He wouldn't go out of his way to put much effort like I do


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, hehe, xDDD Obito says thank you on all the complements.....hes watching as I'm typing :lol:

Ahhh, well at least he doesn't mind the fish truthequalslies! Haha, I bet he'll get addicted eventually. NO ONE is immune to the betta addiction. They're just too awesome 
And I'm sure Ashi can agree xD Hes already worse then me!! :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

nice fish ,nice boyfriend..gotta love those dragons!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow Obito is amazing!! I've drooled. My boyfriend is addicted to bettas as well, and he actually got a profile on here, but he never gets on LOL. He's got 3 guys as well, CJ, Wee Man, and Buddy. I've been an influence XD But back on subject: Welcome to the forum Ashi! and beautiful fish!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Time for a road trip for me! LOL
> 
> Hey, but welcome to the forum.. we've heard a lot about you... ;-) LOL!


Thanks! O.O, really like what kinds of things?!? lol XD.


@ BeautifulBettaFish Thanks! ^.^.

@ nochoramet Thanks! I'm glad to be here! Dragonfish and I plan on filling our house full of fishies XD.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Lol, hehe, xDDD Obito says thank you on all the complements.....hes watching as I'm typing :lol:
> 
> Ahhh, well at least he doesn't mind the fish truthequalslies! Haha, I bet he'll get addicted eventually. NO ONE is immune to the betta addiction. They're just too awesome
> And I'm sure Ashi can agree xD Hes already worse then me!! :lol:


*sweatdrop* hehe yeah I can agree. In a couple of weeks I plan on getting maybe a king betta or go to aquabid and get one of those REALLY pretty bettas shipped in from Thailand ^.^.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't commented... You have my PERFECT betta there, drat you D: A Delta dragon with the "feathery" butterfly fins. And the butterfly is BLACK! >_<
I wish I could find such a beautiful boy  I guess I'll just have to settle with my eleven (went back up again, to a new high!) xD

Welcome to the forum, ashitaka! You want us to call you anything...? xD I've noticed one thing we lack on the forum is nicknames, calling each other simply "DQ", "CR (ChristinaRoss, though I'm another xD)" "DH" "DF" "SK" and so on. xDD Creative, eh? Ashi? Taka? AT? xD Indeed, we've heard... quite a bit about you... heheheh. You've been stealing one of our prized, loved members!!

Welcome back, again, DF. <--- There we go again x3 Missed you AND your excellent photos while you were gone xD


I feel the creepiness scale going up, so I'll disappear back into my cave for a couple of hours xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

He's a pretty boy ^.^. We went into the aquarium I spotted in seattle. Her and I went in and spazed over the fish. I really spazed out and did my fish commentary XD. (Never been called cute that many times ROFL.) Anyways we found the Bettas and both of us spazed. Jordan was looking and looking then we both noticed that fishy. I decided on buying it for her ^.^. 

Thanks for the welcomes! You can call me Ashi everyone else does XD. Sadly though I'm currently having fish trouble with Kisame. The CT Royal Blue. It's been almost 2 days and hasn't eaten anything. Jordan tells me not to worry right now but if it keeps up then to worry. I'm having to call Petsmart and figure out what they fed the fishes there then go get that (depending on what type of fish food that is. Dragonfish already went into detail about fish food.) Worst comes to worst I'll be taking this guy up to her house to figure out a way to get him to eat. Since Lee and Renton eat from my fingers or if I drop the fish food in the water they'll eat it. Kisame won't even touch it. He'll come up look then swim away. So I was thinking stress or doesn't like the food. 

Regarding DF I've heard how popular she is on the fish forum here ^.^. She talked about this site a lot and I love listening to all the facts she knows about fish. Turned me into a major fish addict lol. Worse then her ^.^. Should have seen me at Petco. I gained a ton of stares from spazing over the bettas LOL. 

lol, long msg reply FTW!! XD!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD
Don't worry about the not-eating  Bettas can survive for 3 weeks without eating, so two days is like nothing. I've had .... 2-3 bettas wait for 2 whole weeks before finally giving in. One is now my oldest betta, and he's my flare monster xD So really, don't worry about it yet.

Wait until people at the petstores start to recognize you XD I have a guy who asks how many bettas I have now whenever I go in and he's working  He guesses 18, but it's been at 10 for months... 11 now.

Yes, DF is indeed famous for her epic.... 56 page I think breeding log xD Complete with excellent, delightful pictures. Everyone is a fan of Ares.... Me especially.


Long posts are awesome, especially when they have good spelling and grammar, so thank you for that! And when they're interesting, which you succeeded at, too xD


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

OMG Code Red DF just told me u have snakes! SPAZ! What kinds!!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, Haha, I love you too CR XD <3 Ahh, don't worry, I detect no creepiness scale here ;-) xD Your all good.

Ahh, I think its longer then 56 pages now xD LOL! I'll have to go look again...which reminds me, I need to show you that Ashi 
Haha, but thanks you guys!! I really missed being here and talking with everyone and sharing my pictures, I'm so glad you guys like them that much, it really motivates me to get more and more into photography <3

I'll actually be taking Kisame this weekend, Ashi is really worried about him(xD Its so awesome, he gets all concerned about his fish <3)and so I'm going to get him and see if I can get him to eat and stuff. I'm actually pretty excited....I'm down to one CT male, Ed, and CTs are my FAVORITE tail type. 
Haha, aaaaaaaaand Ashi just got a new boy xD Hehe. 

Oh yeah!! CR, Ashi and I have been thinking about getting a snake or two when we move in together. When he mentioned it, I instantly remembered you and your corn snakes xD Haha, I'll probably be asking you for advice when the time comes


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

You should try frozen or live brine shrimp none of my fish have ever been able to resist it!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I have both frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp on hand if he refuses to eat for more then a couple weeks, but I'd like to try to get him on pellets before I give him anything like that


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Haha, I have both frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp on hand if he refuses to eat for more then a couple weeks, but I'd like to try to get him on pellets before I give him anything like that


Lol all I feed my fish are brine shrimp and bloodworms and an ocasional bug (usualy aphids wich my guppies love) though my new betta ozzy (blak sd) dosent like frozen bloodworms wich is odd lol

But I guess it is easeir sometimes to feed pellets cuz u don't gotta wait for it to thaw out lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

truthequalslies said:


> Lol all I feed my fish are brine shrimp and bloodworms and an ocasional bug (usualy aphids wich my guppies love) though my new betta ozzy (blak sd) dosent like frozen bloodworms wich is odd lol


Hmm, you should really start feeding them a good pellet as a staple...any sort of frozen or live food should only be fed once or twice a week as a treat. Also, from what I've been told, too much brine shrimp can lead to swim bladder problems....


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

GIVE ME YOUR LOVELY FISH NOW.



lol just kidding :].


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL!! xDD Haha Nuuuuu, hes miiiiiiine!*snuggles Obito*


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

No hes mine!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol xD


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love my fish and I understand that hes yours.NOT ANY MORE!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

ashitaka6 said:


> OMG Code Red DF just told me u have snakes! SPAZ! What kinds!!!!!


LOL I have two cornsnakes and a ball python xD

And that's fine, DF. I LOOOOVEEE talking about my babies, so I'll be happy to answer any questions. x3 They're very nice pets to have. Easy, but rewarding.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, I know you do xD Thats why I thought of you when Ashi mentioned snakes! I remembered the amazing pics of your adorable corn snakes and got him to considder having a corn snake or two instead(originally we were going to get a ball python xD).

So yeah...it'll be several months down the road until we start getting stuff together for a snake(especially now since we're planning out all this betta breeding stuff xD)but yeah...I might randomly PM you with questions here and there if I get really curious about something(I've been researching a bit xD)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I have a snake to here is a pic








Shes a Ribbon Garter Snake and shes 17inches long.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

x333

And eessh to Ball pythons D: Of the three I know personally, all of them are VERY picky eaters. It's the one reason I really dislike Balls. Two of the three have to be literally force-fed, and the third only takes hamsters. Everyone else I know online dislikes them, too, since they go on feeding strikes, taking ridiculous amounts of time and energy to get them back to normal, and are generally just very finicky. I've only had my snakes refuse a feeding once, and it was right after he got tangled up in tape and was very stressed 

IF YOU GET A SNAKE, GET IT ONLINE. I assure you 100% that you'll be a MUCH better snake. Healthier, almost guaranteed to be a good eater, and will be the color morph YOU want, instead of what's available. If online is out of the question, the reptile shows are the next best thing  Not as reliable when it comes to the question of it being a good eater, but you'll still have a wide selection to choose from


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks CR we'll keep that in mind. We'll probably get corn snakes though ^.^. I saw one in the pet store was like OMG snake!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad to help :3 Sorry if I seem a bit over the top. I got my first corn at a pet store, and he died 2 weeks later after being very lethargic, not eating regularly, and finally showing signs of sickness. I don't wish that on anyone D:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no, don't worry CR! You don't seem over the top at all!! xD I can totally understand, I've been reading up on where to buy snakes and have heard horrible things about pet stores....We'd planned on looking for a breeder anyway 

Online we could probably do, I'd LOVE to be able to choose the morph...I want something really unusual 
I would really like to go to a reptile show though, that would be so awesome so see all the different snakes and lizards!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

What morphs are you interested in so far?? If you go to a reptile expo, be sure to go to a big one -.- I went to a small one, and the guy selling obviously had no idea what he was doing. Couldn't tell me one thing about the snakes except that they were crimson and miamis. (I still bought one, though (; Spitz stole mah heart).


----------



## Sowel (May 22, 2010)

Obito!! So I'm not the only one to name my bettas in Japinese =^_^= I'll have to tell my Mom that I'm not crazy!

____________________________
Aoi Akai-Royal Blue w/ Red Wash F
Utsukushi Elric-Royal Blue w/ Red wash M
Funayoi Tenshi- Royal Blue w/ Red wash F
Aka no Akuma-Red M 'My new baby'
Would love to get a cellophane or White Dalmation.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

SO, um...DF...when will Obito be arriving in Illinoise?

I was thinking maybe yesterday?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> What morphs are you interested in so far?? If you go to a reptile expo, be sure to go to a big one -.- I went to a small one, and the guy selling obviously had no idea what he was doing. Couldn't tell me one thing about the snakes except that they were crimson and miamis. (I still bought one, though (; Spitz stole mah heart).


So far I LOVE the Opal and Snow morphs....I have a thing for white/albino animals ^^; xD But the Lavender and Motley are also really pretty <3

Ahh, okay xD Theres gotta be a big one around here sometime...I'm just an hour outside of Seattle, I wouldn't be surprised if there was some sort of annual expo there. I'll have to look it up 
If not, we'll just order online xD Its not a big deal. Even if its just a small one, we'll probably head over just to look 



Sowel said:


> Obito!! So I'm not the only one to name my bettas in Japinese =^_^= I'll have to tell my Mom that I'm not crazy!


Lol, oh no! Your not crazy at all!! xD Quite a few of my fish are named after Japanese anime Characters  



SaylorKennedy said:


> SO, um...DF...when will Obito be arriving in Illinoise?
> 
> I was thinking maybe yesterday?


ROFL!!! xD Haha, suuuuuuuuuuuure, yesterday


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Send pics!!!!:yaygreen:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, motley isn't a morph, but a gene that decides how the saddles of the snake turns out  You can get motley in almost every morph style. Just to check, you know that most snow corns end up very yellow, right? I wanted one really badly for a little bit until I realized how yellow they get. If you're looking for a really white snake, blizzards are probably the way to go. More expensive, though. 

Check out cornsnakes.com. The pictures section should help out quite a bit  Also, just roll around and look at the info, as these guys are the masters. Many of them own hundreds, thousand even, of cornsnakes. The site is owned by THE cornsnake breeder. It's pipping (hatching) season, so pictures are quite adorable xD



Soo off topic xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, hurray for off topic! xD

Oooooh, thats interesting  I really like the motley pattern then, so thats awesome! Hopefully I can find a motley in one of the whiter morphs 
Ahh, yes I know they can turn yellow xD I think it looks pretty cool actually. I do like the Blizzards, but the Snow and Opal just seemed to stand out for me for some reason...xD

I'll definitely have to head over to that site....Yay for more distractions from school!! xD :lol:


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Pfft, school. 

I am enjoying being a high school graduate. I just recently learned this hour that it is indeed Sunday and not Monday.  My biggest concerns are what I'm going to do for lunch!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Good-bye


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Opals are a favorite of mine  We have one in a nearby petshop that I get the mice from, and it kills me whenever I go there xD I think it was sold recently, though, so it should get easier....


Until they get another shipment in o_o


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he is so amazing i cant get enough of him


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thank you bettalover2033 ^-^



CodeRed said:


> Opals are a favorite of mine  We have one in a nearby petshop that I get the mice from, and it kills me whenever I go there xD I think it was sold recently, though, so it should get easier....
> 
> 
> Until they get another shipment in o_o


Lol!! xD Haha, awww, poor CR...they're just taunting you!! :lol:
Yeah, I've taken quite a liking to the Opal morph...we'll probably ending up getting one xD
Curious, I remember you saying that you use frozen and thawed mice, right? Is it better to feed frozen?(I definitely would prefer feeding frozen over live....I, sadly, have a soft spot for mice ^^


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember her saying live is bad because the mice can end up attacking the snake. I remember looking at the pictures in google.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah... frozen is much better, and is more suggested by breeders and owners alike. It's the people who get snakes to look cool and tough that usually feed live... They give the hobby a bad name D:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, okay. Makes sense, I'll definitely have no problem feeding frozen. I'm really glad that its better for them....I'm not entirely sure how I could handle feeding live ^^;

I actually wanted to get a coupe of pet mice too when I move out...I think they're adorable xD Mom is creeped out by them though sadly


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I want mice too, but mother says "NO." x3 Darn.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol! Exactly my problem xD Yesterday when Ashi and I went to Petco I saw the most adorable little mouseys <3 I Wanted them soooooo bad!! Can't wait to get mice so I cna carry them around everywhere!! xD :lol: I really miss having something tiny and cute and furry to snuggle...(unsed to have hamsters xD)


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Yep I don't mind having mice either which DF spazed over. I think mice are cute too. ^.^.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not Rats, though D: Surprisingly, quite a few corn snake owners have pet rats that they love, but I don't think I could do that right away DDx Ugh. I like how gerbils look, but I heard they're mean D:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, same here!! Rats are cool and everything, but I wouldn't really want one as a pet......they get to big and I've heard one too many stories about pet rats that bite(I'm already traumatized by a super mean hamster I had....)
I like mice better, they stay small and cute <3
Yeah, I've heard the same thing about gerbils....such a shame, they're like little hamsters with long tails <3333 So cute!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

I've had a hamster before. Only one didn't bite the other 2 did. Made me sad since I like holding my first hamster ^.^.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

He's got SUCH a gorgeous flare!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thank you ^-^


----------

